
Seth Godin on ad blocking - mantesso
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2015/09/ad-blocking.html
======
mtgx
He makes some excellent points, particularly this one:

> _And so, in the face of a relentless race to the bottom, users are taking
> control, using a sledgehammer to block them all. It 's not easy to develop a
> white list, not easy to create an ad blocker that is smart enough to merely
> block the selfish and annoying ads. And so, just as the default for some
> advertisers is, "if it's not against the law and it's cheap, do it," the new
> generation of ad blockers is starting from the place of, "delete all."_

It also slightly reminds me of what happened with NSA's mass surveillance. The
NSA wasn't content to just spy on dangerous targets. It decided that if it's
easy enough and cheap enough to just _collect it all_ , then they should just
do that.

Now that people are finding out, the government's "encryption kills children!"
argument is falling on death ears (as it should). Now people want not just
encryption, but _end-to-end encryption_ that make it impossible to do mass
surveillance anymore (which is _really_ what they're pissed off about - they
have plenty of other means to do targeted surveillance by hacking people's
devices so E2E encryption putting a stop to their legitimate investigations is
a lie).

